# Pioneer AVIC-D3BTi in my TT - (PICS NOW ADDED)



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

After due consideration and the fact that the factory fit Concert HU + iPod connection have not really ticked all my "musical boxes" I now have a Pioneer AVIC-D3 fitted in my TT. I also have the Pioneer Bluetooth adapter fitted.... 8) ----Pics will follow at the weekend as I have spent most of this weekend playing with the new toy.

First impressions have confirmed what a bloody good unit it is.....
The iPod functionality is very quick - comparible to the ipod itself.
The Sat Nav is superb with more features that you can shake a stick at - oh and you can remove the disk as routes are stored to memory so freeing up the CD slot for music if needed.

The BT adapter is slick and after some fiddling with the BT config on my Blackberry Pearl, I now have my address book on the Pio with touch and voice control if needed.

All housed in the pioneer recommended fascia adapter with a fabricated lower half that retains the Selt Belt warning sign.... 8)

I am very happy with the new setup and, in terms of sound quality, blows the OEM set away and makes full use of the BOSE fitted kit.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Did you get this done by Audio66 then?


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds great - looking forward to seeing the photos.
Would you mind sharing the costs broken down as it is something I will look into in the next year or so. (and no doubt a lot of others on this forum)


----------



## Stevester (Jul 14, 2007)

Look forward to seeing the pics, this is exactly the same unit I plan on fitting!


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

andyc83 said:


> Did you get this done by Audio66 then?


Yep...

PM me if you need more details


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get this done by Audio66 then?
> ...


PM sent!


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Reaperman, looking forward to seeing the pics. I too am very interested. Test drove 2.0T Roadster and 3.2 Coupe today, extremely impressed. The 2.0T was very impressive considering I already have that engine in my A3 Sportback. Anyway, I will be needing to make some decisions on the toys to be added during the build and am torn between Factory fit symphony, Blutooth, MFSW and ipod connect or a nice double DIN pioneer.

A question others may have (possibly asked before on the forum, i'm new), did you get the warranty checked out resulting from installing a 3rd party product in the car ? If its not a problem i'll probably go the pioneer route. If nobody knows i'll check with my local dealer and report back. Thanks.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Reaperman said:


> After due consideration and the fact that the factory fit Concert HU + iPod connection have not really ticked all my "musical boxes" I now have a Pioneer AVIC-D3 fitted in my TT. I also have the Pioneer Bluetooth adapter fitted.... 8) ----Pics will follow at the weekend as I have spent most of this weekend playing with the new toy.
> 
> First impressions have confirmed what a bloody good unit it is.....
> The iPod functionality is very quick - comparible to the ipod itself.
> ...


Can you control the BT and Audio controls from the MFSW?
Does the Bose sound any different to when it's driven from the OEM headunit?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> Can you control the BT and Audio controls from the MFSW?


Not yet - although Pioneer have said that a CAN BUS harness will be available. To be honest the "touch" control via the screen is superb and I can control the BT (Blackberry Pearl) via voice control.... 8)



markTT225 said:


> Does the Bose sound any different to when it's driven from the OEM headunit?


Too Right !!!..
This unit has a number of EQ shapes / Sound fields etc....I listen to lot of Heavy Metal for my sins and this just blows the OEM unit away...

Hope that helps


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Reaperman said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you control the BT and Audio controls from the MFSW?
> ...


That's a real shame about the MFSW control, It's the one thing that I would miss from the OEM unit. If they could sort that out I might be tempted to get one instead of the Sat Nav plus.

Good news on the improved sound quality though [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] 

Looking forward to the pics though, as I want to see how well they have fabricated that lower dash section.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I am quite hopeful about Pioneer getting the CAN BUS link released soon - they're usually quite good with things like this!

I think the D3 is a lot better than the Sat Nav Plus for 2/3 the price, so to me it's a no-brainer!


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

andyc83 said:


> I think the D3 is a lot better than the Sat Nav Plus for 2/3 the price, so to me it's a no-brainer!


I agree...and once a "genuine" fascia replacement comes along...it should be a simple swap out.... 8)


----------



## benjones (Dec 4, 2006)

I just bought the new TomTom 720 to replace my Garmin 670 and it's crap so I'm thinking about getting this unit. Can you install your own POIs and Speed Camera Alerts?

Also it would be great if you could post some pics Reaperman :lol:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Well Boys and Girls, as promised, here are some pics of my AVIC D3 BTi in my TT.....

Enjoy..... 

Startup Slash Screen









Background









AV Menu









Sat Nav Menu









iPod Interface









iPod Interface Main Screen









EQ Screen









BlueTooth Main Screen









BlueTooth Address Book









Cabin


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice effort. The unit looks tops... the surrounding stuff not so good I'm afraid

Not sure I'd be doing that to a Â£30k car to be honest. Personally, a GPS PDA will do fine for the odd time I'd need it


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

is the audi-to-din frame surrounding the unit a 3rd party item or is it from audi? at least for the A3 audi is offering those with the same look and feel as the rest of the original cockpit so that it should smoothly integrate. from those pics i'd say it's a totally different material.

oh, and what CAN-adapter did you chose and what did it cost?

concerning the pda: that solution is only a limited approach, as you don't have the speed signals and the gyrosensors, so for example if you leave the highway within a tunnel (at least in germany that's not unusual) the pda solution has no idea where you are until you can see the sky again while the fixed unit has no problems with that.


----------



## Stevester (Jul 14, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Nice effort. The unit looks tops... the surrounding stuff not so good I'm afraid
> 
> Not sure I'd be doing that to a Â£30k car to be honest. Personally, a GPS PDA will do fine for the odd time I'd need it


Agreed! Love the unit too, but I think I'll wait until I've seen a better solution to the dash integration.

What is that below, grey foam??


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Janitor said:


> Nice effort. The unit looks tops... the surrounding stuff not so good I'm afraid
> 
> Not sure I'd be doing that to a Â£30k car to be honest. Personally, a GPS PDA will do fine for the odd time I'd need it


I agree the surround is a compromise and I will want to either fit an genuine part when its available or have something that looks more in line with the cabin interior..However the benefits far outway the aesthetics....

Not sure what you mean about a PDA...as I wanted an integrated solution Audio (iPod), SAT Nav, BT etc...and NO external wires.....


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Stevester said:


> What is that below, grey foam??


it is acoustic material that covers a fabricated/moulded part.

I am considering replacing the acoustic material with either a "leather" type material or even black Alcantara


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

der_horst said:


> is the audi-to-din frame surrounding the unit a 3rd party item or is it from audi? at least for the A3 audi is offering those with the same look and feel as the rest of the original cockpit so that it should smoothly integrate. from those pics i'd say it's a totally different material.
> 
> it is a genuine Pioneer part....
> 
> ...


I agree...I have speed dignal and 3D gyro positioning with the AVIC unit... 8)


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > Nice effort. The unit looks tops... the surrounding stuff not so good I'm afraid
> ...


What options did Audio66 offer in terms of the surround? I recall speaking to a guy from the Redhill (Surrey) branch, and they said they've done the bottom half in a "leatherette" material. They didn't mention the acoustic material to me...

I'll be interested to see what Pioneer or 3rd parties will come up with in the next 5 months or so before I take delivery of my TTC!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The fitment doesnt look that good, id be asking them to take another look at it.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Hopefully they will bring out a proper fascia adaptor soon and then you can change it.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Hopefully they will bring out a proper fascia adaptor soon and then you can change it.


Exactly...!!!

Like I say..aesthetics are an issue for me as there will be a "pukka" replacement fascia coming along according to Pioneer.....the unit is the dogs bollox in terms of what it does - and that's what counts.. :wink:


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully they will bring out a proper fascia adaptor soon and then you can change it.
> ...


Have you seen what Wandsworth Sextons has done with the fascia plate?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=83177

Looks like they worked out a better solution than Audio66...no doubt they charge a hell of a lot more though!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive seen johnnys car and the fit is top notch.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Ive seen johnnys car and the fit is top notch.


I think he paid 2/300 quid for the custom fascia plate though! 

And it's made out of wood from what he said in some of the posts...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I never asked him about the cost, but its MDF spayed to the look/colour of the std plastic's. It looks well.
I'd be tempted (if i was to do it) to have it in the style of the center console (brushed Aluminum).

2 Audi units appeared on fleabay last week.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

What I might do is get buy the D3 from Audio66 (online, so I get the bluetooth kit chucked in as well), and take it over to Wandsworth Sextons to have it fitted with their custom fascia plate! 

A bit cheeky, I know, but the unit is about 250 cheaper at Audio66 so it's a no-brainer...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Else get them to do the fitting for free :wink:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pics Reaperman. Top half of the integration looks fine to me. Bottom half looks a bit too DIY for my liking. Would look good if it was in the same leather as the seats though. The headunit itself looks really good though, and I love the TT wallpaper 8)


----------



## benjones (Dec 4, 2006)

Cheers for pics Reaperman. As other people have stated the unit looks good but the surround not so good. What is the deal with POIs and speed camera POIs? I assume that because the D3 has no hard drive you can't install any??


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

andyc83 said:


> What I might do is get buy the D3 from Audio66 (online, so I get the bluetooth kit chucked in as well), and take it over to Wandsworth Sextons to have it fitted with their custom fascia plate!
> 
> A bit cheeky, I know, but the unit is about 250 cheaper at Audio66 so it's a no-brainer...


Sextons might charge you an arm 'n' leg for fitting if you dont buy the kit from them.... :wink: - worth a call I guess..

And didn't Sextons make the custom plate for the AVIC HD3BT 
http://www.pioneer.co.uk/uk/products/10 ... index.html

and not the AVIC-D3 - ????


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

benjones said:


> What is the deal with POIs and speed camera POIs? I assume that because the D3 has no hard drive you can't install any??


the D3 comes with POI's but NO Camera POI's can be added - I have checked with Pioneer..


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > What I might do is get buy the D3 from Audio66 (online, so I get the bluetooth kit chucked in as well), and take it over to Wandsworth Sextons to have it fitted with their custom fascia plate!
> ...


Isn't it the same plate? :?

I'll give them a buzz and see how much they want - the story would going something along the lines of "I got given this D3 unit but haven't got a clue about fitting these things, can you do the honours?" Let's see if they come back with something sensible...


----------



## benjones (Dec 4, 2006)

Reaperman said:


> benjones said:
> 
> 
> > What is the deal with POIs and speed camera POIs? I assume that because the D3 has no hard drive you can't install any??
> ...


Bugger really. That means the H3 is the only option for me - Â£1500 tho


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

benjones said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> > benjones said:
> ...


I'm planning on getting the D3 and getting something like the Pogo Alert (formerly the Origin B2) installed on the driver-side A-pillar - http://www.pogo-gps.co.uk/pogoalert.php for warnings of cameras and mobile speed traps.

Still works out cheaper than getting the Â£1500 HD3 unit, and then the annual subscription to the camera updates etc. Plus, the Pogo Alert can be taken out and updated frequently on your PC and I think it costs less to subscribe too.


----------



## benjones (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah that is always an option but I'm fed up with needing multiple devices. Plus if the stereo is up loud sometimes I don't hear the camera warnings. One unit to do all jobs would be perfect - I can't beleive the cheapest GPS headunit with bluetooth and custom POIs is Â£1500.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

benjones said:


> Yeah that is always an option but I'm fed up with needing multiple devices. Plus if the stereo is up loud sometimes I don't hear the camera warnings. One unit to do all jobs would be perfect - I can't beleive the cheapest GPS headunit with bluetooth and custom POIs is Â£1500.


I don't think there are many of them out there that offers the fully-integrated solution, and yes the Pioneer HD3 is the cheapest out of the line-up.

I haven't seen the Pogo Alert in action, but apparently it goes nuts if you're speeding and there's a radar/laser gun being pointed at you, or if you're approaching known camera locations. It flashes as well as makes noises, and if you stick it on the A-pillar (roughly at eye level) you can't miss it!


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

andyc83 said:


> I haven't seen the Pogo Alert in action, but apparently it goes nuts if you're speeding and there's a radar/laser gun being pointed at you, or if you're approaching known camera locations. It flashes as well as makes noises, and if you stick it on the A-pillar (roughly at eye level) you can't miss it!


Laser detection devices are soon to be outlawed arent they..?


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen the Pogo Alert in action, but apparently it goes nuts if you're speeding and there's a radar/laser gun being pointed at you, or if you're approaching known camera locations. It flashes as well as makes noises, and if you stick it on the A-pillar (roughly at eye level) you can't miss it!
> ...


I thought only laser jammers are going to be outlawed? Laser detectors are still OK?

If detectors become outlawed, all I have to do is remove one wire from the Pogo Alert, and rely on the GPS positions of camera/mobile sites - those will definitely remain legal!


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, in germany the police can confiscate even fixed navigation systems if they display speed warnings. so that poi better not pops up while you're driving next to a copper


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I just had a look on Fleabay, and you can get the US version of the D3 for 450 quid, shipping included! They all come with US map DVDs but I'm sure it'll be easy enough to get UK ones.

The main worry is whether I can pick up UK radio stations etc.

Does anyone know if the D3 from America works here? I might just be able to save myself 500 quid...at which point I have no objection to the likes of Sextons or Audio66 charging me an arm and a leg for installation and a custom fascia plate!


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

andyc83 said:


> I just had a look on Fleabay, and you can get the US version of the D3 for 450 quid, shipping included! They all come with US map DVDs but I'm sure it'll be easy enough to get UK ones.
> 
> The main worry is whether I can pick up UK radio stations etc.
> 
> Does anyone know if the D3 from America works here? I might just be able to save myself 500 quid...at which point I have no objection to the likes of Sextons or Audio66 charging me an arm and a leg for installation and a custom fascia plate!


Dont do it.....
You will need to have an adapter fitted for the frequency range !
Dont forget VAT and Excise charges + Delivery costs...then there would be Warranty issues if it went wrong...and finally you would need the UK/Euro maps as you say......+ you will need the iPod adapter etc....
Personally I dont think its not worth the hassle Andy


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm actually amazed by how short-sighted a few hundred quid can make me!

So didn't consider all those things - by the time I got all the adaptors and paid tax on the kit, it'd be around the same price! 

I basically have two options - Sexton's price at 1200 quid before the 2/300 for making the custom fascia plate, or Audio66's 1150ish with their less-than-ideal compromise solution. Hmm...

I'm keeping my fingers crossed - hopefully in a few months' time, someone somewhere would've released a fascia plate for the D3!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

andyc83 said:


> I'm actually amazed by how short-sighted a few hundred quid can make me!
> 
> So didn't consider all those things - by the time I got all the adaptors and paid tax on the kit, it'd be around the same price!
> 
> ...


I contacted Pioneer customer services last week about the facia - they insisted that the part 12.301321-06 was the correct facia for the TT Mk2, though it's blatantly obvious that's the one for the A3 :x. So it looks like the ICE installers are stuck with this part for the install, and are forced to fabricate something to go on the lower section.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

That's just poor form on Pioneer's part. The MK2's been out for over a year, and the D3 has been out since March this year! Surely, they must have sorted out both the CAN BUS link to the steering wheel and the fascia plate by now! :evil:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

andyc83 said:


> That's just poor form on Pioneer's part. The MK2's been out for over a year, and the D3 has been out since March this year! Surely, they must have sorted out both the CAN BUS link to the steering wheel and the fascia plate by now! :evil:


I agree but it would be worthwhile keeping an eye on these sites as they are 3rd party providers of fascia/harnesses etc....

http://www.nexxia.co.uk/

http://www.autoleads.co.uk/index.html

Equally there is every chance that a manufacturer in the States "may" come up with something too....


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > That's just poor form on Pioneer's part. The MK2's been out for over a year, and the D3 has been out since March this year! Surely, they must have sorted out both the CAN BUS link to the steering wheel and the fascia plate by now! :evil:
> ...


I've just emailed Dynamic Sounds, another authorised Pioneer retailer local-ish to me, asking about the fascia plate and the CAN BUS lead! Let's see what they come up with...

They charge about the same for the D3 as Audio66 so it'd be interesting to see what they come back with!


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

andyc83 said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> > andyc83 said:
> ...


Nice one..

Nexxia are quiet local to me....I have emailed both Nexxia and Autoleads and have even offered my OEM HU as a "donor" unit if they wanted it... :wink:

Provided they don't break it of course


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't you find it quite depressing how _we_ have to run around to try and get something into action, when the MK2 demand is far exceeding its supply?!

Please do let me (and the forum) know what Nexxia and Autoleads say about developing the fascia plate!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Good thread, I would like one of these, but dont wants to put up with an install that doesnt look OEM.

Keep up the good work


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I am sure it does more, sounds better, is easier to use etc but IMHO in comparison to the SatNav+ it looks hideous!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Jon, you wanna join in the good fight for a decent Pioneer D3/HD3 install? 

I plan to phone/email all the main Pioneer retailers in UK on company time, working from Surrey outwards, whilst Shaun is pushing the aftermarket audio outfits to manufacture something for mass release!

You can make a start from where you live and work outwards too?


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

John C said:


> I am sure it does more, sounds better, is easier to use etc but IMHO in comparison to the SatNav+ it looks hideous!


I think the D3 unit itself looks quite similar to the SatNav+, obviously once the issue of fascia plates are sorted it would look very nicely intergrated!

The HD3 is just a 7" sheet of touch-sensitive glass for the same price of the SatNav+!


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

John C said:


> I am sure it does more, sounds better, is easier to use etc


It is.....and coupled with the iPod & BT functionality it is "pound for pound" a much better investment IMHO...albeit without a genuine 3rd party replacement fascia......



John C said:


> but IMHO in comparison to the SatNav+ it looks hideous!


Thanks for the constructive criticism..!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Reaperman said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure it does more, sounds better, is easier to use etc
> ...


No no no constructive would have been it's hideous, take it out!

That was just pass remarkable. :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes Andy,

I have contacted two places around Manchester area asking them about the HD3 fitment for the TT. They promised to get onto Pioneer about it.
Got another one to do on Monday.

Will put up any helpful replies.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes Andy,

I have contacted two places around Manchester area asking them about the HD3 fitment for the TT. They promised to get onto Pioneer about it.
Got another one to do on Monday.

Will put up any helpful replies.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Autoleads have confirmed to me that they do not have any parts for the MKII TT..... 

I have contacted Connect2 - awaiting reply


----------

